# IPA Hop thoughts



## Dazza9 (14/12/19)

So I'm looking at brewing an IPA, malts will be mainly ale malt, some wheat and a small amount of light crystal to give it some colour. 
I'm wanting to try some new hops and I'm after a summery, fruity, taste. Some hops I've got in mind are azacca, ekaunot, citra and mosaic. What do you guys think would work well, probably going to look at a 60min bittering addition, then a ten minute addition, whirlpool and dry hop.

Is there any other hops you'd recommend instead?

Cheers


----------



## Schikitar (14/12/19)

Hard to go past citra, mosaic and amarillo together! Well that's a stretch, there are lots of great options/combos but I like those three together. Azacca is also pretty good. Post up your full recipe later and let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Danscraftbeer (15/12/19)

Riwaka and Nelson Sauvin go very nice together too. Vic Secret, Galaxy. Nothing wrong with the trusty Cascade either for fruity with a bit of pine and floral.


----------



## philrob (15/12/19)

Chinook for bittering. Cascade is great all round. All the others mentioned, although I've only used Citra, Simco and Galaxy with great results.
I personally don't like Amarillo Gold, but then again, I hate Sauvignon Blanc as a white wine, and Amarillo tastes and smells just like it.


----------



## AJ80 (15/12/19)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Riwaka and Nelson Sauvin go very nice together too. Vic Secret, Galaxy. Nothing wrong with the trusty Cascade either for fruity with a bit of pine and floral.



Cascade is such an amazing and seemingly underrated hop these days. Facilitated a hop bulk buy for my home brew club not long ago...even amongst the likes of mosaic and Amarillo, the cascade was the standout hop when splitting them all up. Just amazing. Grow it yourself and it’s even better!


----------



## Brewman_ (15/12/19)

Hort


----------



## theSeekerr (15/12/19)

Brewman_ said:


> Hort



Presumably you're thinking Hort 4337? I've been pretty impressed with some examples thus far...it does have the mild downside that my brain wants to read it as "Feet".


----------



## Brads Biabs (15/12/19)

Moutere (Brooklyn) High alpha 16.7% used it in a pirate life knock off.
Used as a bittering hop.
Got all your asking for bloody beautiful.


----------



## Brewman_ (15/12/19)

theSeekerr said:


> Presumably you're thinking Hort 4337? I've been pretty impressed with some examples thus far...it does have the mild downside that my brain wants to read it as "Feet".


yes mate, that is what I was referring to.

Agree give it a good name, it does deserve a good name.


----------



## Company of one (16/12/19)

Brewman_ said:


> yes mate, that is what I was referring to.
> 
> Agree give it a good name, it does deserve a good name.


_Ananas Would be a good name as this hop just explodes with pineapple, botanical name Ananas comosus._


----------



## Schikitar (17/12/19)

Hort 4337 must require some special instructions as I just brewed a Hort4337/NelsonSauvin pale and its certainly got some punchy and aromatic qualities but it also tastes kinda soapy to me (although I think I over did the calcium chloride addition).


----------



## Brewman_ (17/12/19)

Schikitar said:


> Hort 4337 must require some special instructions as I just brewed a Hort4337/NelsonSauvin pale and its certainly got some punchy and aromatic qualities but it also tastes kinda soapy to me (although I think I over did the calcium chloride addition).


Hi Schikitar,

Can you share the recipe?

Interested in your feedback on a couple of my favourite hops.

Cheers Steve


----------



## Schikitar (18/12/19)

Brewman_ said:


> Can you share the recipe?



Sure thing Steve - I should have raised the IBU's a little more towards 30, the only reason I didn't was because there was so much hop burn last time I used London Fog Ale that I decided to compensate for it Very open to comments/suggestions, I'm still learning!

NZ Hazy Pale
Brew Method: BIAB
Boil Time: 60 min
Batch Size: 27 liters (fermentor volume)
Boil Size: 30 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.045
Efficiency: 83% 

STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.052
Final Gravity: 1.011
ABV (standard): 5.37%
IBU (tinseth): 22.58
SRM (morey): 5.16

FERMENTABLES:
2.36 kg - Maris Otter Pale (42.4%)
2 kg - Pilsner Malt (36%)
500 g - Toffee Malt (9%)
250 g - Rolled Oats (4.5%)
250 g - Wheat Malt (4.5%)
200 g - Crisp Caramalt (3.6%)

HOPS:
15 g - Hort 4337, Type: Pellet, AA: 9.5, Use: Boil for 15 min, IBU: 7.63
25 g - Hort 4337, Type: Pellet, AA: 9.5, Use: Boil for 10 min, IBU: 8.45
15 g - Hort 4337, Type: Pellet, AA: 9.5, Use: Boil for 5 min, IBU: 3.07
15 g - Nelson Sauvin, Type: Pellet, AA: 10.6, Use: Boil for 5 min, IBU: 3.42
50 g - Hort 4337, Type: Pellet, AA: 9.5, Use: Whirlpool for 30 min at 76 °C
35 g - Nelson Sauvin, Type: Pellet, AA: 10.6, Use: Whirlpool for 30 min at 76 °C
30 g - Hort 4337, Type: Pellet, AA: 9.5, Use: Dry Hop for 8 days
25 g - Hort 4337, Type: Pellet, AA: 9.5, Use: Dry Hop for 3 days
25 g - Nelson Sauvin, Type: Pellet, AA: 10.6, Use: Dry Hop for 3 days

MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Infusion, Temp: 66 C, Time: 60 min, Amount: 31 L, Mashin @ 69

OTHER INGREDIENTS:
12 g - Calcium Chloride (dihydrate), Time: 0 min, Type: Water Agt, Use: Mash
4 ml - Lactic acid, Time: 0 min, Type: Water Agt, Use: Mash
1 each - Whirlfloc, Time: 10 min, Type: Water Agt, Use: Boil
4 g - Yeast Nutrient, Time: 10 min, Type: Other, Use: Boil

YEAST:
White Labs - London Fog Ale Yeast WLP066

WATER PROFILE:
Ca2: 9
Mg2: 2
Na: 5
Cl: 14
SO4: 13
HCO3: 16


----------

